# 5770 Fan Control?



## linkin

Okay, how come my 5770 has no option for fan control in CCC when my 4850 did? 

My 5770 is maxing out at 72c (Crysis) which isn't bad, but i'd like to see it under 60c. i can't even hear the GPU right now.


----------



## Analizer

Did you think about better and more efficient cooling? Scythe? 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185081&cm_re=scythe-_-35-185-081-_-Product

I have got two of these on my HD5870s and temp. goes down from 5-12C while playing GTA IV or CoD6 on max.
If you going to buy it it has already a fan control mounted in.


----------



## linkin

No. I just want to increase the fan speed on my card. tyhere is no option for some reason in CCC.

Plus newegg doesn't ship internationally.


----------



## Analizer

1. Install newest drivers
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=win7/windows-7-64bit

2. Use RivaTuner
http://www.guru3d.com/index.php?page=rivatuner

3. Use it through Catalyst Center by clicking this link and following what is on the picture 
http://www.prophecy.co.za/forums/in...attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=3251&


----------



## linkin

I've got catalyst 10.1 already. also for some reason DX11 isn't working in dirt 2 and in the unigine dx11 benchmark i can't enable tessellation. 

I'd rather not deal with rivatuner again...

Also, I've got overdrive unlocked, and there are no fan control options in sight.


----------



## joh06937

i would recommend using msi afterburner. i just installed it a couple of days ago and i will never use ccc again (unless configuring eyefinity). it is a lot easier to use for ocing and you can set hotkeys for different settings (i.e. a specific oc with a specific fan speed). it also has a fan speed setting.


----------



## Theblackoutow

Damn Joh, give some credit xD


----------



## Ihatethedukes

I don't think the 5770's get it.  CCC fan control isn't all that good anyhow.  Just use MSI afterburner.


----------



## joh06937

Ihatethedukes said:


> I don't think the 5770's get it.  CCC fan control isn't all that good anyhow.  Just use MSI afterburner.



i just installed ccc 10.1 and i have the hd 5770 and i have manual fan control. i am looking at it now. why would the hd 5770s not get it? that wouldn't make any sense.


----------



## armysgt1

Just installed my 5770. You do have fan control. Go into CCC, scroll down to ati overdrive. Click the lock to unlock control and your manual fan speed.


----------



## linkin

nevermind guys. i ended up reformatting and it solved all my problems. CCC now gives me fan control, tessellation works in unigine and dirt2 gives me Dx11 (although dirt2 is still cuaisng me other issues.)


----------

